# Bike Nashbar Frame Build



## XavierM

*Bike Nashbar Frame Build (lots of Pics added)*

So here is a pic of my new Bike Nashbar build. Bought frame off their site for $149 and all other components off Ebay. Total Build cost is just shy of $1800. Total weight 16.87lbs. 

UPDATE:9/1/11: Switched to Speedplays Zero SS and re-weighed bike. Bike Weighs 17.15lbs. Previous weight must have been off on the scale!! 

Frame: Bike Nashbar Alloy/carbon (Sz 52)
Fork: Easton EC90 SL
Seatpost: Easton EC70
Stem: Easton EA90
Handlebar: Easton EA70
Saddle: Specialized Romin
Cranks: 2011 Campy Athena Carbon 11spd
BB: 2011 Camy Record
FD: 2011 Campy Athena 11spd
RD: 2011 Campy Athena 11spd
Chain: 2011 Campy Record 11spd
Cassette: 2011Campy Chorus 11-23 (11spd)
Shifters: 2011 Campy Chorus 11spd Carbon
Brakes: 2011 Campy Athena
Wheelset: Easton EA 90TT
Pedals: Time RXS

More pics coming soon!


----------



## jtimmer1

Not bad at all. Great job.


----------



## stover

Nice build. Looks good.


----------



## Ventruck

Clean ride. 
Looks like it does the job perfectly in holding all that awesome you put together.


----------



## Goodbarsix

Nice build! Always wanted to see one of these frames built up. How does it ride?


----------



## XavierM

Goodbarsix said:


> Nice build! Always wanted to see one of these frames built up. How does it ride?


Just finished the build yesterday and havent gone through a full group ride yet. But took it out today on a quick 30min stroll to dial in the fit and its quite punchy. Ill have more feedback after this weekend but so far im pretty stoked. The one thing i will note is that the water bottle cages are slighlt misaligned. Not going to gripe over that on a $150frame. Ill post pics of that tomorrow.


----------



## XavierM

Posted more pics and a picture of the misaligned water bottle cages


----------



## Dave Hickey

Very nice looking build....great job


----------



## MLCrisis

What bar wrap is that...looks very highly textured - good stuff?


----------



## Blue Bird

That is probably the nicest Nashbar frame build in existence!


----------



## XavierM

MLCrisis said:


> What bar wrap is that...looks very highly textured - good stuff?


Bar tape is from a company called "Lizards Skin". The best bar tape I've ever ridden hands down but also the priciest ($40 @ LBS or $26 on Ebay). I double wrapped the Alu bars to give me a bit more cushion and used the cheapest cork bar tape I could find to use as a base layer. The Lizard Skins bar tape comes in 2 thicknesses, the 2.5mm being the most popular. I have yet to hear someone say anything negative about the tape once they have tried it!


----------



## XavierM

Thanks Blue Bird!


----------



## Lazy Spinner

Very nice! I've looked at that frame and thought about doing a build myself. The sizing looks a bit strange - long seat tube measurement and short top tube. Any advice on sizing? Are the advertised top tube measurements center-to-center?


----------



## XavierM

Lazy Spinner said:


> Very nice! I've looked at that frame and thought about doing a build myself. The sizing looks a bit strange - long seat tube measurement and short top tube. Any advice on sizing? Are the advertised top tube measurements center-to-center?


I was a bit worried about the size myself. My previous ride had a 52.29 TT and I was going to order the 50 but realized a 103 HT would be too short on the 50. I opted for the 52 which is advertised to have a 53cm TT (C/C) and a more manageable 125 HT. I measured an actual Center to center TT of 53 which verifies what's advertised. In regards to ST I wasn't concerned as my saddle height is 73.5cm so I knew I would be ok there and the 74 degree ST angle was perclfect for me.


----------



## Italianrider76

Good to see a budget frame well dressed in quality components. Looks great!


----------



## chuckd

Beautiful build! Supper clean and classy. Congrats, looking forward to seeing you ride the hell out of it.


----------



## jgsatl

that looks awesome! i'm building up one of the $75 non-integrated frames. been fun so far but waiting on a fork as i'm not sure carbon would work for my weight. probably unfounded......but i ordered a steel fork.


----------



## JohnHenry

Nuthin' wrong with that, dude.

What size?


----------



## CleavesF

if you wanted a frame I would have sold you my steel columbus schwinn frame for like... that same price!


----------



## ohvrolla

CleavesF said:


> if you wanted a frame I would have sold you my steel columbus schwinn frame for like... that same price!


You talking about the Prelude? I've got a 90 or 91 Prelude and those old Schwinns are pretty good riding frames.

XavierM that's a sweet job you did on that Nashbar frame, no doubt about it.


----------



## jgsatl

i ordered a 56...but like the op said the geometry on these frames is rather tall with a short top tube. i'm hoping that will help me get into a more comfortable position as my twelve pack won't allow me to bend over too far.


----------



## jammin

Nice looking Bike, That frame looks the same as the 2010 fuji acr 2.0


----------



## XavierM

RIDE UPDATE: 

Logged 80Km in the past 2 days on the frame and I am EXTREMELY satisfied. Frame rides great holds speed well and is snappy!!. I have to give credit to the Fork for some of that front end handling! With the carbon seat stays, chain stays, fork and seatpost, road vibration is soaked up quite well but can notice that I am on an aluminum frame and not a full carbon frame which I am starting to enjoy oddly enough. Amazed at what $149 got me!!!


----------



## jgsatl

xavierm, what is your weight?


----------



## XavierM

jgsatl said:


> xavierm, what is your weight?


5'9" 155bs


----------



## jgsatl

thanks. i've got a long way to go to ride carbon stays and fork, i reckon. you've built up quite a bike there!


----------



## Mersault

XavierM said:


> Posted more pics and a picture of the misaligned water bottle cages


Great job on the build. 

If you used some steel water bottle cages you could probably align them with a little bending.


----------



## jgsatl

good idea! don't be such a stranger.


----------



## tee-bone

Very nice looking bike.


----------



## Syncmaster

Hi Xavier,

Wanted to DM you but I'm not allowed as a new member....

I'm thinking of building up the same frame, and was wondering about size. I think I'm around the same size as you are. I'm 155 and 5'8ish, but I was wondering if you could tell me the stand over height of the 52cm frame you built? What's your inseam? 

I am just sort of confused at the sizing of the frame, since my current ride has a TT closer to the size of a 50cm nashbar, but you went with the 52cm and I seem to be close to the same size as you. My inseam is about 30in. 

I'm thinking the 52cm would be right?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Syncmaster

So I pulled the trigger on one of these frames. I also bought a factory blemished bike with an unusable carbon frame but with full Ultegra components and plenty of carbon for a very, very nice price. so I'll be swapping over everything to the nashbar frame. Very excited to get her built up this week! I'm like a little kid awaiting christmas morning. I don't know how I'll be able to focus at work..... Very glad you posted your details on this build Xavier. I'll be posting pics and comments when I"m done as well.


----------



## XavierM

Syncmaster said:


> Hi Xavier,
> 
> Wanted to DM you but I'm not allowed as a new member....
> 
> I'm thinking of building up the same frame, and was wondering about size. I think I'm around the same size as you are. I'm 155 and 5'8ish, but I was wondering if you could tell me the stand over height of the 52cm frame you built? What's your inseam?
> 
> I am just sort of confused at the sizing of the frame, since my current ride has a TT closer to the size of a 50cm nashbar, but you went with the 52cm and I seem to be close to the same size as you. My inseam is about 30in.
> 
> I'm thinking the 52cm would be right?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like your in between sizes here. Dont know much about your torso length as that has influence on TT as well. I have an inseam just under 32". My previous frame had a 52.29 TT and 115HT and is why I opted for the 52 with a 110mm stem. It sounds like you are more like a 50 but I would need to know alot more of your measurements to make a better decision...current saddle height, HT, TT and stem length on your bike bow would help...:thumbsup:


----------



## XavierM

Syncmaster said:


> So I pulled the trigger on one of these frames. I also bought a factory blemished bike with an unusable carbon frame but with full Ultegra components and plenty of carbon for a very, very nice price. so I'll be swapping over everything to the nashbar frame. Very excited to get her built up this week! I'm like a little kid awaiting christmas morning. I don't know how I'll be able to focus at work..... Very glad you posted your details on this build Xavier. I'll be posting pics and comments when I"m done as well.


Lets see that bad boy once you are done! Good luck!


----------



## Syncmaster

XavierM said:


> Sounds like your in between sizes here. Dont know much about your torso length as that has influence on TT as well. I have an inseam just under 32". My previous frame had a 52.29 TT and 115HT and is why I opted for the 52 with a 110mm stem. It sounds like you are more like a 50 but I would need to know alot more of your measurements to make a better decision...current saddle height, HT, TT and stem length on your bike bow would help...:thumbsup:


Thanks for the reply. Hmmmm Well I just did some more measurements and my current bike has a TT of 523mm and my inseam is actually 31.5" Stem length is 110mm. HT is about 100mm.

Granted though, this bike is a track frame and has really tight geometry, so I'm not sure how it relates to the road bike sizing. 

Will the 52 be too big then? Do you think I should change sizing to the 50cm frame? I really have no idea....

Here's a better reference. My current bike is a mercier kilo tt track frame, here's the geo for that bike cyclesmercier(dot)com/geometry_tt.html

I ride a size 50cm in their sizing, but they measure ST from ctr to ctr. Center to top the ST is about a 54cm. 

I feel like comparing the sizing that the 50cm nashbar would be for me.... ahhh!


----------



## XavierM

Im leaning more towards the 52 for you. What's your saddle height (center of BB to top of saddle center)? The 50 might be too compact for you. The HT will be taller on the 52 but you can slam the stem like I did. Do you like riding with a lot of drop?


----------



## Syncmaster

XavierM said:


> Im leaning more towards the 52 for you. What's your saddle height (center of BB to top of saddle center)? The 50 might be too compact for you. The HT will be taller on the 52 but you can slam the stem like I did. Do you like riding with a lot of drop?


My saddle height is 71cm. 

I ended up ordering both.... will return the one I don't want, but do you have any suggestions on determining which one's right for me without building it up entirely?.... I guess I could put the fork/headset, stem, saddle and wheels on and see the Stand over height and saddle height?

The 50cm nashbar actually has geometry really really close to the 50cm mercier kilo tt I ride now. It's rather compact geo though (a track bike).
cyclesmercier.com/geometry_tt.html

I don't want to be hunched over too much, but I guess I"m looking for a more aggressive position. How long are your cranks? 

The bike I'm swapping parts over has longer cranks than I'm used to, so I was thinking they'd be even more noticeable on the larger frame, since I'd have to lower my saddle to compensate. 

I contacted Nashbar and they recommended the 50cm for me... Don't really know what to do now. At least I'll have both to look at and compare. 

I was leaning more toward the 50cm because it has such similar geo to my current track bike. 

Kilo tt has a 523mm TT, Nashbar has a 525mm. 

Thanks for any more help! Really appreciate your advice!


----------



## medimond

I don't understand the point of this bike build. It's a frame with nice hardware. 

I rode several bikes prior to purchasing my new bike this year. Some bikes were obviously not my style from the first pedal stroke. My old bike was aluminum with carbon fork, carbon stays and a carbon seat post. It will always be my first love. With much of the same hardware (wheels, tires and saddle) on my new bike, the ride quality is so much more amazing than my old bike. To me the heart of the bike is in the frame ... I guess that's why I don't get the build. It's not right or wrong either way.


----------



## Syncmaster

medimond said:


> I don't understand the point of this bike build. It's a frame with nice hardware.
> 
> I rode several bikes prior to purchasing my new bike this year. Some bikes were obviously not my style from the first pedal stroke. My old bike was aluminum with carbon fork, carbon stays and a carbon seat post. It will always be my first love. With much of the same hardware (wheels, tires and saddle) on my new bike, the ride quality is so much more amazing than my old bike. To me the heart of the bike is in the frame ... I guess that's why I don't get the build. It's not right or wrong either way.


Yes, it is a frame with nice hardware. Did you forget an adjective there in that sentence? Because I think most bikes seen on this forum are frames with nice hardware. 

Who ever said anything bad about this frame? From all the reviews I've seen every single one has been positive. Many people I've seen have bought this frame when their name brand much more expensive frame had failed, and they bought the nashbar as a temporary replacement, only to find that they enjoy the nashbar more than their old frame! 

From what I've seen (and I"ll be able to confirm in person today as my frame is in the mail), the frame is built well and is relatively lightweight. For the price, why not buy one and try it out?

Who says a good frame has to cost a lot? Look at the chinese carbon fiber frame build thread! 

I'll post updates on my build progress as parts arrive! Stoked!


----------



## medimond

Syncmaster said:


> Yes, it is a frame with nice hardware. Did you forget an adjective there in that sentence? Because I think most bikes seen on this forum are frames with nice hardware.
> 
> Who says a good frame has to cost a lot? Look at the chinese carbon fiber frame build thread!


Your right. I purposefully left out the adjective relative to the frame, how would I describe something I really know nothing about. Hence my question/confusion about why purchase a very affordable frame and put nice hardware on it. 

I don't recall saying you have to spend a lot of money, "cost a lot?" In my riding of different bikes I found some really nice riding/handling bikes that were thousands less than the higher end models.

What does one compare the ride quality of this affordable frame to?


----------



## Syncmaster

medimond said:


> Your right. I purposefully left out the adjective relative to the frame, how would I describe something I really know nothing about. Hence my question/confusion about why purchase a very affordable frame and put nice hardware on it.
> 
> I don't recall saying you have to spend a lot of money, "cost a lot?" In my riding of different bikes I found some really nice riding/handling bikes that were thousands less than the higher end models.
> 
> What does one compare the ride quality of this affordable frame to?


Ah, I see your confusion now. I was assuming you were criticizing the frame because it doesn't have the price tag or name recognition of big name companies. My mistake. I agree, there isn't much about this frame out there, but thankfully we have people like Xavier who take the time to take a chance on something and post their thoughts afterward. I'll do the same! 

I can't say what this frame compares to, but I bought one for myself based on reviews I'd seen and the price tag! Too cheap to pass on! Basically will end up building a bike up for the cost of the Ultegra groupset! Should be very interesting to see how the bike holds up and handles.


----------



## Syncmaster

So I got the 52cm frame in the mail today.... First thing I notice, besides the size, is the big dent in the head tube.... must have been battered around in shipment. It wasn't packed too well either. Really a shame. But looking at it in comparison to my current bike, it looks like it's slightly too long in the Seat Tube. I'll compare the 52 to the 50cm tomorrow when that arrives, but either way, this frame with the dented HT has to go back.... They better not charge me shipping on the return. 

here's the dent (crappy iphone pics. apologies). Hope the frame that's coming tomorrow hasn't suffered the same fate:


----------



## sinister_designs

Nice build


----------



## simonblaine

Do you know who makes the labeless frame? ie, is it another bike company that just removes the label? OEM? That what they are called?


----------



## Syncmaster

simonblaine said:


> Do you know who makes the labeless frame? ie, is it another bike company that just removes the label? OEM? That what they are called?


The box the frame came in said it was manufactured by Ramiko/Sunrise in China if that helps....


----------



## XavierM

medimond said:


> I don't understand the point of this bike build. It's a frame with nice hardware.
> 
> I rode several bikes prior to purchasing my new bike this year. Some bikes were obviously not my style from the first pedal stroke. My old bike was aluminum with carbon fork, carbon stays and a carbon seat post. It will always be my first love. With much of the same hardware (wheels, tires and saddle) on my new bike, the ride quality is so much more amazing than my old bike. To me the heart of the bike is in the frame ... I guess that's why I don't get the build. It's not right or wrong either way.


So...The purpose of this build was too prove a point: "Its the rider, not the bike!!"...I saved myself some money by buying a $150 frame and used the extra money to buy nice components. Eventually i will buy a "nicer/carbon" frame but with a kid on the way i opted to save the money for now. Later on when I do decide to get a new rig...I have decent enough components to buy a frame set and transfer the components over therefore saving myself some money there as well.

And about "proving my point"...on our Saturday ride I take pulls in front of the Peloton, attack, ,sprint just as good as those with more "expensive" frames. I have the pleasure of living in Miami, FL where things are bit more "materialistic" then everywhere else and sadly enough people usually judge you buy your "bike brand". This was a personal statement to those who gripe on frame builds and brand names...My point: "Just shut up and ride your bike! and ride it hard!" :thumbsup:


----------



## mlewis73

Mine is coming together... hopefully TOMORROW! I have an extra 56cm frame... 54 is my size. I may send the 56 back and exchange, if there are any 54s left. Or keep, and build into a commuter bike.

I am equipping mine with SRAM Force. Decided to try something new. Wanted to use Chorus, but replacement parts prices were high. Maybe next time.

Got my wheels for $279 off Nashbar. Not bad for a 1550g pair (Vuelta Corsa Lites). Shop wanted $900 for heavier wheels (Ksyrium.) Easton's were considered as well.


----------



## XavierM




----------



## medimond

I cannot argue that "it's the rider, not the bike." Glad your enjoying your bike ... that's the overarching point right?

I've taken many of pulls on my old aluminum Tiagra equipped bike that weighed some 21 lbs. On that bike I finished a century with an average ride velocity of 20.6 mph. What I do know is that my new bike's ride quality is totally amazing, and to me, that's a significant part of my enjoyment when riding. Since I'm using the same wheels as before, I'm assuming that the most significant contributor is the frame. 

How about getting a sticker made for your bike that says "Just shut up and ride your bike! and ride it hard!"


----------



## Syncmaster

Hey Xavier. Thanks for inspiring me to build my Nashbar  I love it!


----------



## mlewis73

Guys,

I have a 56cm frame of this variety that I'll sell for $125. I ordered two of these--the 56cm and a 54cm. The 54cm is my size (I was on the cusp). PM me within the next few days if interested, otherwise I'll return to Nashbar. Frame has a small piece of paint missing where I tried on a seatpost collar, and quick release marks on the dropouts, but is like new, otherwise. Actually better than new (I cleaned it up with some cleaner, then waxed it with good auto wax, before polishing with Pledge afterwards!)

My 54cm bike, with Sram Force, will be ready for pickup from the LBS in 2 hours!   


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mlewis73

Got the bike... pics later. Already can see I'm going to have to swap the 30 degree stem I bought for a standard stem.

Bike rides OK so far... not overwhelmed with its performance, but I wasn't able to go far with the handlebar situation being what it is and need to drop my seat a touch. Going to go out tomorrow morning and see how things go when it is cooler. I reversed the stem this evening, which will drop the bars adequately (in a pinch.)

Word of warning: these bikes seem a bit taller than frame size indicates. I could probably have dropped to a 52 with a very long stem, and I'm a long-legged 5'10".


Mike


----------



## mlewis73

OK, pic of the bike is below. I'm going to go with a standard stem, shorter probably. The 120mm stem I was told to use seems a bit long (indeed, the levers have a "center of grip" that is about 1cm forward of my old-style brake levers).

Can't wait to get this bike dialed in, but probably could have gotten away with a 52 or even a 50 (wear 32 length jeans.)

She is equipped with Campagnolo (derailleur clamp).  The rest of the parts are new SRAM Force. Can't wait for tomorrow morning to come.

For what it is worth... I can't envision brakes getting any stronger. These brakes will lock the wheels up if you look at them funny. Simply amazing performance out of the parts, in 2 short rides I've done this evening.



Mike


----------



## mlewis73

First ride was this morning! Shaved 2+ minutes off my most recent 20-mile personal best without even trying. THIS is why I run, because some dude with loads of cash can always buy a quicker bike!

(Seriously, a machine shouldn't make this much difference... but what I was riding was heading on 23 years old and had more rotating weight and wider-spaced gearing with a gap where I needed small spacing....)


----------



## aaron1804

*Interested in frame*



mlewis73 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a 56cm frame of this variety that I'll sell for $125. I ordered two of these--the 56cm and a 54cm. The 54cm is my size (I was on the cusp). PM me within the next few days if interested, otherwise I'll return to Nashbar. Frame has a small piece of paint missing where I tried on a seatpost collar, and quick release marks on the dropouts, but is like new, otherwise. Actually better than new (I cleaned it up with some cleaner, then waxed it with good auto wax, before polishing with Pledge afterwards!)
> 
> My 54cm bike, with Sram Force, will be ready for pickup from the LBS in 2 hours!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Lovin this thread (others too) and all the sweet builds with this frame. I am pretty new here but it is great to see such an informative thread devoted to a budget Nashbar frame. The sizing info is priceless.

Mike (mlewis73)....I am unable to send you a PM because I have not posted before but am very interested in the 56cm frame you are looking to sell. If you could please contact me at gauss1804 (at) yahoo.com, I would appreciate it very much.

Thanks again guys and am looking forward to hearing more about the ride of this frame.


----------



## aaron1804

*56cm frame for sale*

Mike (mlewis73) could you please contact me at gauss1804 (at) yahoo.com with regard to the 56cm version you have for sale.

Thanks and take it easy....Aaron


----------



## uthiroid

what length did you cut your steerer tube on your fork? shopping ebay, and i wonder what length i will likely need.


----------



## mlewis73

Aaron,

Decided to box the 56 up and exchange it for a smaller frame today, as Nashbar raised the price of these frames this morning or late last night (hoping they'll honor the exchange at my original purchase price). Sorry, but good luck if you decide to make the purchase. The 54 I actually built is a good all-around fit, but I think I have some room to downsize. Changed the stem out today for a no-rise, shorter version and am happier with the bike but believe I can still drop to a smaller frame than the 54.

If you order, I think you'll be pleased... Nashbar seems understanding of the sizing situation and willing to exchange.


Mike


----------



## Syncmaster

I think we should make this the official place for Bike Nashbar Frame builds..... So far we've seen three posted and they all look sick (yes, I think my bike looks sick ;-)

I've been riding my bike as much as I can given the weather and it's been a lot of fun. 

Some things I've added since my first post: 

- Carbon Bottle cages

- My Sigma wireless computer from my other bike

- A little seat post light for riding past sunset.

In terms of the frame I think it's a great bargain, but I may need to adjust some components for fit since they all were spec'd for a huge 62cm frame. Handlebars feel a bit wide. Also I can't seem to find my right gear for hill climbing.... I used to power up the main hill around here on my fixed gear but now with this gearing I am a lot slower, or I just haven't found the gear I like most yet. Will keep riding! 

Regarding size, I noticed something on the box the frame came in today. The box states that the size I got is 50cm measured Center to Center. I think on Nashbar's website the geometry sheet states that the ST is measured Center to Top. Their measurements are accurate, but I think it should be noted that these frames run big, and a 50cm is more like a 53/54cm if measuring the ST Center to Top. 
See photo below.

Anyone else out there building a nashbar frame up? Their price is back to $150.

Here's an updated crappy cell phone pic:


----------



## XavierM

Sync:

Congrats on the build! Looks great!


----------



## OTlevel7

Thanks for everyone's input and photos on this frame. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on this one soon.


----------



## OTlevel7

Another thought...can both Nashbar frame build threads be combined? The thread in question:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...on-ultegra-pictures-259185-2.html#post3541173

I think both of these threads are providing invaluable info for those of us looking to build with this frame, especially given the slight size confusion.


----------



## silkroad

non matching tires? 


very nice build!:thumbsup:


----------



## mlewis73

Syncmaster said:


> Regarding size, I noticed something on the box the frame came in today. The box states that the size I got is 50cm measured Center to Center. I think on Nashbar's website the geometry sheet states that the ST is measured Center to Top. Their measurements are accurate, but I think it should be noted that these frames run big, and a 50cm is more like a 53/54cm if measuring the ST Center to Top.


Syncmaster,

I noticed this as well when my 52cm frame arrived yesterday. It is just a touch smaller than the '89 Trek 2000 54cm frame it will replace. Will be pleased once I transfer the parts from the Nashbar 54 I built (last weekend!) Wish I'd found the size difference out before placing the original order.

Still, the 54 I built rides very nicely... I can't imagine how well the 52 will ride.  The 54 built into a quick bike, and is very comfortable too.


----------



## RonB94GT

Nice job


----------



## Syncmaster

mlewis73 said:


> Syncmaster,
> 
> I noticed this as well when my 52cm frame arrived yesterday. It is just a touch smaller than the '89 Trek 2000 54cm frame it will replace. Will be pleased once I transfer the parts from the Nashbar 54 I built (last weekend!) Wish I'd found the size difference out before placing the original order.
> 
> Still, the 54 I built rides very nicely... I can't imagine how well the 52 will ride.  The 54 built into a quick bike, and is very comfortable too.


Normal bike frames are sized based on their Seat Tubes, yes? 

So according to the Nashbar sizing geometry chart the 50cm frame is more like a 54.5cm frame?....


----------



## Syncmaster

mlewis73 said:


> OK, pic of the bike is below. I'm going to go with a standard stem, shorter probably. The 120mm stem I was told to use seems a bit long (indeed, the levers have a "center of grip" that is about 1cm forward of my old-style brake levers).
> 
> Can't wait to get this bike dialed in, but probably could have gotten away with a 52 or even a 50 (wear 32 length jeans.)
> 
> She is equipped with Campagnolo (derailleur clamp).  The rest of the parts are new SRAM Force. Can't wait for tomorrow morning to come.
> 
> For what it is worth... I can't envision brakes getting any stronger. These brakes will lock the wheels up if you look at them funny. Simply amazing performance out of the parts, in 2 short rides I've done this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


How do you like the wheelset from Nashbar? The Vueltas? Do you know if they're as light as they have advertised? 

The mavic aksiums I have are claimed to be 1795g.... the Vuelta's are only 1578g claimed.... And they're only $279! 

I think with some new tires, wheels, tubes skewers, there could be some serious weight savings on a budget. 

Also have my eye on a full carbon saddle and seat post..... This is becoming an addiction.


----------



## XavierM

Syncmaster said:


> Normal bike frames are sized based on their Seat Tubes, yes?
> 
> So according to the Nashbar sizing geometry chart the 50cm frame is more like a 54.5cm frame?....




The best way to measure your frame size for this frame is to take into account the effective Top tube. A seat post can always be adjusted up or down and shouldn't play a major role in your decision as that is very flexible. I would use the TT length and HT length as the best reference. Yes their ST length is a bit odd and long at that, but use the other 2 measurements for your selection for this particular frame.

FWIW i ordered the 52cm frame knowing that I have a 735mm saddle height. Given the 565mm ST length for the sz 52 on this frame, I knew I would be more than ok with a 250mm seat post (My EC70 seat post only came in 400mm). Once the saddle height was dialed in I cut off the excess seat post to save some weight.


----------



## yellowjeep

Couple of questions on this frame, Is the top tube measurement given by Nashbar is the effective? To me the chart is not very clear. Actually none of the measurements make a ton of sense to me based on other geo charts I've ever seen.

Also what is the stiffness like?


----------



## Syncmaster

yellowjeep said:


> Couple of questions on this frame, Is the top tube measurement given by Nashbar is the effective? To me the chart is not very clear. Actually none of the measurements make a ton of sense to me based on other geo charts I've ever seen.
> 
> Also what is the stiffness like?



Measurements are pretty exact compared to the chart. 

Price is back up to $175 I think.


----------



## yellowjeep

Sync, are the top tube numbers they give effective or exact? 

And yeah I'll be waiting for it to drop again and probably a 20% off weekend. I think that brings it down to 128 or so. I should have done it last time but oh well its not like they don't have sales often.


----------



## Hiro11

I like the results and appreciate in initiative you've taken, but with all due respect I don't get the point of this build. At ~$1800 you're well past what comparable bikes cost from BikesDirect, Neuvation, Scattante or other discount brands. For example, a Neuvation F100 with Ultegra starts at about $1,300. A similar Scattante R-670 costs $1,100. A similar Motobecane Grand Sprint costs $1,200. Also, you'd save on build costs with all of these options. Since you're obviously not brand concious, I'm not sure I follow your reasoning here.


----------



## pulser955

I have some sizing questions too. My bike I'm on now is a Ridley Excalibur the TT is 530mm ST is 510mm and the head tube is 145mm. So that matches up with the 54 real well. But that seat tube is crazy long on the nashbar frame. I don't know if I could stand over that its so big. When I measure that length out in my bike it leaves almost no seat post.


----------



## spyro

Hiro11 said:


> I like the results and appreciate in initiative you've taken, but with all due respect I don't get the point of this build. At ~$1800 you're well past what comparable bikes cost from BikesDirect, Neuvation, Scattante or other discount brands. For example, a Neuvation F100 with Ultegra starts at about $1,300. A similar Scattante R-670 costs $1,100. A similar Motobecane Grand Sprint costs $1,200. Also, you'd save on build costs with all of these options. Since you're obviously not brand concious, I'm not sure I follow your reasoning here.


In a lot of ways you are right Hiro. Making this cost effective requires you to either already own a bunch of parts or be able to source parts for very cheap. Being able to do your own wrenching would help too.

I imagine there is some satisfaction in getting to pick out every little part you are going to put on the bike too.


----------



## Syncmaster

Hiro11 said:


> I like the results and appreciate in initiative you've taken, but with all due respect I don't get the point of this build. At ~$1800 you're well past what comparable bikes cost from BikesDirect, Neuvation, Scattante or other discount brands. For example, a Neuvation F100 with Ultegra starts at about $1,300. A similar Scattante R-670 costs $1,100. A similar Motobecane Grand Sprint costs $1,200. Also, you'd save on build costs with all of these options. Since you're obviously not brand concious, I'm not sure I follow your reasoning here.


I built up the same frame with Ultegra components and plenty of carbon using a factory defect donor bike and it totaled around $1100. I'm very happy with how it came out!


----------



## Syncmaster

yellowjeep said:


> Sync, are the top tube numbers they give effective or exact?
> 
> And yeah I'll be waiting for it to drop again and probably a 20% off weekend. I think that brings it down to 128 or so. I should have done it last time but oh well its not like they don't have sales often.


I don't know.....The TT isn't slanted so shouldn't it not make any difference?


----------



## Hiro11

Syncmaster said:


> I built up the same frame with Ultegra components and plenty of carbon using a factory defect donor bike and it totaled around $1100. I'm very happy with how it came out!


Sorry, to clarify I wasn't speaking about your build, which is also excellent, by the way. I was referring back to the original poster.


----------



## Syncmaster

Hiro11 said:


> I like the results and appreciate in initiative you've taken, but with all due respect I don't get the point of this build. At ~$1800 you're well past what comparable bikes cost from BikesDirect, Neuvation, Scattante or other discount brands. For example, a Neuvation F100 with Ultegra starts at about $1,300. A similar Scattante R-670 costs $1,100. A similar Motobecane Grand Sprint costs $1,200. Also, you'd save on build costs with all of these options. Since you're obviously not brand concious, I'm not sure I follow your reasoning here.


Well I actually think with the price of the frame being so low, it's almost negligible when factoring it into the bike itself with regard to cost. 

I see it that once you've grown tired of this frame, you've already got a great group of components you can swap over to a nicer carbon AL, or Ti frame and you'd have only spent $150 on the first frame. 

That's what I think I'll do, anyway.


----------



## XavierM

XavierM said:


> So here is a pic of my new Bike Nashbar build. Bought frame off their site for $149 and all other components off Ebay. Total Build cost is just shy of $1800. Total weight 16.87lbs.
> 
> UPDATE:9/1/11: Switched to Speedplays Zero SS and re-weighed bike. Bike Weighs 17.15lbs. Previous weight must have been off on the scale!!
> 
> Frame: Bike Nashbar Alloy/carbon (Sz 52)
> Fork: Easton EC90 SL
> Seatpost: Easton EC70
> Stem: Easton EA90
> Handlebar: Easton EA70
> Saddle: Specialized Romin
> Cranks: 2011 Campy Athena Carbon 11spd
> BB: 2011 Camy Record
> FD: 2011 Campy Athena 11spd
> RD: 2011 Campy Athena 11spd
> Chain: 2011 Campy Record 11spd
> Cassette: 2011Campy Chorus 11-23 (11spd)
> Shifters: 2011 Campy Chorus 11spd Carbon
> Brakes: 2011 Campy Athena
> Wheelset: Easton EA 90TT
> Pedals: Time RXS
> 
> More pics coming soon!


I just picked up a team sponsorship and may have to get rid of this bike to ride a team bike. Call me crazy! Any interest on this bike as a whole? May consider different options? :thumbsup: ::idea:


----------



## yellowjeep

Syncmaster said:


> I don't know.....The TT isn't slanted so shouldn't it not make any difference?


Sync, you're right... I must have been too tired and not paying attention.


----------



## uthiroid

*what size derailleur clamp?*

what size front derailleur clamp does this bike require? I made the mistake of buying a braze-on, so i need to buy a clamp adapter. 

thanks!


----------



## Syncmaster

uthiroid said:


> what size front derailleur clamp does this bike require? I made the mistake of buying a braze-on, so i need to buy a clamp adapter.
> 
> thanks!


I believe it takes a 31.8 clamp.


----------



## phazeshifta

Syncmaster said:


> I believe it takes a 31.8 clamp.


It is a 31.8 clamp. I got on the Nashbar live chat and asked. 

I'll be building up this frame as well with Microshift Arsis White/Black groupset. I'm going to start ordering all the parts this week.


----------



## yellowjeep

phazeshifta said:


> It is a 31.8 clamp. I got on the Nashbar live chat and asked.
> 
> I'll be building up this frame as well with Microshift Arsis White/Black groupset. I'm going to start ordering all the parts this week.


I'll be excited to see that build.


----------



## mlewis73

Syncmaster said:


> How do you like the wheelset from Nashbar? The Vueltas? Do you know if they're as light as they have advertised?
> 
> The mavic aksiums I have are claimed to be 1795g.... the Vuelta's are only 1578g claimed.... And they're only $279!
> 
> I think with some new tires, wheels, tubes skewers, there could be some serious weight savings on a budget.
> 
> Also have my eye on a full carbon saddle and seat post..... This is becoming an addiction.


Love the Vuelta Corsa Lite wheels. For $279, I can't complain too much if the weight is not as advertised, but they DO feel as light as the expen$ive wheels I looked at ($900ish). Not going to spend that much on something that'll break if I hit a drain grate or have other issues. Put my cheap 36-spoke wheels through heck and they survived 20+ years without the first broken spoke...


Mike


----------



## Syncmaster

So I upgraded some things. Got some lighter tires and tubes from Performance. Tires are Hutchinson Atom Comp tires. Thought the color might add some flare.... hopefully it's not too flashy. 

Got some narrower bars as well and some cork tape, but I got it in white... and now I think the whole bike is mismatched in color. I will be getting a new saddle soon, but I'm thinking about how I can make the color scheme work. I'm thinking I could get a white saddle to match the white bar tape, or get black bar tape and have it matching in black again. 

Any thoughts? Excuse the horrible cell phone pic and the hack photoshop job.....


----------



## mlewis73

I dunno. Looks OK to me. I'm going to have to go with narrower bars too. Tried 44cm on a lark. Comfy, but just so darned used to 42cm bars. That 50cm frame looks tiny!

I have white tires on my bike. Like the looks of the red... but gonna have to change from my Celeste bar tape to something else, first.


Mike


----------



## OTlevel7

Syncmaster said:


> So I upgraded some things. Got some lighter tires and tubes from Performance. Tires are Hutchinson Atom Comp tires. Thought the color might add some flare.... hopefully it's not too flashy.
> 
> Got some narrower bars as well and some cork tape, but I got it in white... and now I think the whole bike is mismatched in color. I will be getting a new saddle soon, but I'm thinking about how I can make the color scheme work. I'm thinking I could get a white saddle to match the white bar tape, or get black bar tape and have it matching in black again.
> 
> Any thoughts? Excuse the horrible cell phone pic and the hack photoshop job.....


I'm a fan of white saddles and I like the look of the white on yours. Stick with the white cork as it contrasts the black stem and fork. 

As for that frame...what is the height to the top of the toptube? I know a bunch of us have been talking about frame sizes and I'm having a hard time keeping things straight. I think I'm looking at either a 50 or a 52.


----------



## mlewis73

OTlevel7 said:


> As for that frame...what is the height to the top of the toptube? I know a bunch of us have been talking about frame sizes and I'm having a hard time keeping things straight. I think I'm looking at either a 50 or a 52.


I'm coming from a 54cm Trek. The 54cm Nashbar is too big. 5'10" with a 33.5" inseam when measured as you're supposed to according to most cycling fit guides. Seems like 52 is the closest to my 54cm Trek in terms of actual top tube height (the seatpost clamping mechanism extends above the top tube and appears to be included in Nashbar's seat tube length measurement; actual top tube is an inch or so lower.) The actual top tube on the Nashbar 52cm frame is about 1/2 to 3/4 inch lower than on my 54cm Trek.

Had to break out the specs on the Trek and Nashbar frames, and take some measurements with the 54cm Nashbar frame I have, to conclude that 52cm is my size. Could I go down to 50? Maybe, but with my long legs it may be just too small. I've ridden 58cm bikes, and my correct size is indeed a true 54-56cm frame..

Worried about running out of top tube with the 50, and needing an excessively long steerer tube. I don't like excessively deep bars, so having a long steerer tube would just look "off".

Mike


----------



## KyleH

OP: Is it cool if I copy you


----------



## XavierM

KyleH said:


> OP: Is it cool if I copy you


Yup!! NP

I'll even make it easy for you and sell you the fork and seatpost! Message me:thumbsup:


----------



## bvber

To builders of this bike:
Would you mind sharing the brand name and model number of the headset for this frame? Thanks in advance.


----------



## phazeshifta

I bought a Cane Creek integrated headset from Nashbar. The 40 model. I can't link to it because of less than 10 posts, but it fit perfect, and that's what the Nashbar support line told me to buy.


----------



## mobilesleepy

Nice looking builds. Do these things have any warranty- I know it's a $175 frame, but still.

How's the road feel on this frame, in comparison to others? Harsh? moderately harsh? Durability?

I like the idea of throwing on a bunch of nice parts on a cheap frame as a "hold" until a nicer one comes up.


----------



## OTlevel7

phazeshifta said:


> I bought a Cane Creek integrated headset from Nashbar. The 40 model. I can't link to it because of less than 10 posts, but it fit perfect, and that's what the Nashbar support line told me to buy.


here is the link:

Cane Creek 40 Series Integrated Headset - Bike Headsets

Phaze, 

Did you go with the tall top cover or the short?


----------



## phazeshifta

I went with short and it worked perfect. I almost wish I had've gone with the tall though. I'll have to use some spacers to get my stem up to the desired height.


----------



## OTlevel7

phazeshifta said:


> I went with short and it worked perfect. I almost wish I had've gone with the tall though. I'll have to use some spacers to get my stem up to the desired height.


Although I suspect it is not i'll ask anyway: is the headset cap carbon steerer friendly?

If it is I can return the compression cap I bought.


----------



## phazeshifta

Unfortunately, I can't answer this question. I checked the instructions from Cane Creek that came with the headset and there isn't any mention or warning concerning not using the headset with a carbon steerer. I don't have a carbon steerer myself.

Hopefully someone else can answer the question for you.


----------



## OTlevel7

This will make more sense...does it use a star nut like the image above? A star cannot be used with a carbon steerer. Instead you have to use a compression plug (below).


----------



## mlewis73

Gee, I'm running a Cane Creek 40 with star nut along with a carbon steerer and my bike shop never said a word when they did the install...


----------



## phazeshifta

it uses the star nut, so looks like that is out for you.

Sorry


----------



## mlewis73

mobilesleepy said:


> Nice looking builds. Do these things have any warranty- I know it's a $175 frame, but still.
> 
> How's the road feel on this frame, in comparison to others? Harsh? moderately harsh? Durability?
> 
> I like the idea of throwing on a bunch of nice parts on a cheap frame as a "hold" until a nicer one comes up.



Frame seems as smooth as silk to me. I love mine, except that it is too big (I'm downsizing to a 52 from a 54). Quiet, smooth, quick, and comfortable... Bumps absorbed nicely, and handles so much better than the all-aluminum 1989 Trek 2000 frame it replaces.


----------



## OTlevel7

mlewis73 said:


> Gee, I'm running a Cane Creek 40 with star nut along with a carbon steerer and my bike shop never said a word when they did the install...


Hmmm...you might want to inspect the steerer. Everything that I've read says never to use a star nut with a carbon steerer. If it has been damaged you might have recourse with your bike shop as that is something they should know. I have an Easton EA70 and it did not come with a compression plug (some forks do).

As for the headset itself, I can use the compression plug I've already purchased. I was just hoping I could return it and use the Cane Creek parts supplied.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bvber

phazeshifta said:


> I bought a Cane Creek integrated headset from Nashbar. The 40 model.


Does this frame have 41mm inside diameter head tube? I notice that Cane Creek 40 series range from 38mm to 49mm diameter.


----------



## phazeshifta

The frame is now $250 on Nashbar. It's funny because its under a section labeled 50% off, and yet they raised the price of the frame by $75.


----------



## frontierwolf

If it goes back under $200 I'm buying one for my wife.


----------



## SoFlaNut

frontierwolf said:


> If it goes back under $200 I'm buying one for my wife.


Just wait for the Veteran Day, Thanksgiving, or Christmas sale. Also keep checking the return item section. There were two there when I bought mine.


----------



## Syncmaster

I think these 2 build threads might have had an impact on the price of this frame, no?..... Gotta strike while the iron's hot!


----------



## mobilesleepy

Inflation? Supply and Demand!

I was hoping the GTr's they got there were the current models. The front end of the current GTr's look like the CAAD 9s. Same swoop. Maybe in three years they'll have 'em up there as well. Damn.


----------



## phazeshifta

The price of the frame is back down to $147 now. Great price for a great frame


----------



## Syncmaster

phazeshifta said:


> The price of the frame is back down to $147 now. Great price for a great frame


Get on it now if you're interested. Hopefully the price doesn't go back up again. 

Just swapped in a new carbon saddle and seatpost. The Nashbar build is now down to 17.59lb with pedals, 2 bottle cages and computer. 

Getting some speedplay pedals this weekend to replace the porker welgo pedals the bike came with (they're also really not good pedals....).


----------



## funami

XavierM, can you tell me which Ritchey headset you're using?


----------



## RonB94GT

Realy like it may buy it when the price drops again.


----------



## Syncmaster

I"ve sort of gotten the weight weenie bug.... 
Since I got the bike I upgraded tubes and tires, handlebars, pedals, saddle, seatpost and I just received in the mail today Kinlin XR-200 rims and ultralight hubs from bikehubstore.com that will be built up and save quite a good amount of weight from my current Mavic Aksiums. 

Started at 18.5lb, now around 17.4lb. New Wheelset should bring the complete bike with cages and computer to the 16 range. Thinking of Ti Spindles for the speedplays too eventually.

Here's the bike as she is now:


----------



## OTlevel7

So aside from the weight, can you think of a reason why I shouldn't buy a Mavic Aksium wheelset? I can get a black set, brand new, for $220 shipped. This will be my first road wheelset so I'm not so concerned about the kilos but moreso in getting a well built set. Any input?


----------



## Syncmaster

OTlevel7 said:


> So aside from the weight, can you think of a reason why I shouldn't buy a Mavic Aksium wheelset? I can get a black set, brand new, for $220 shipped. This will be my first road wheelset so I'm not so concerned about the kilos but moreso in getting a well built set. Any input?


Well I've had mine for about 200 miles or so and they seem to be holding up well. They take the bumps well and spin nicely. 

I don't feel them flexing or anything like that under weight. I think they're a good entry level wheelset, but $220 doesn't seem like the best deal you can get on them. 

You could get the Ksirium Equipe wheelset from nashbar on closeout now for $249:
Mavic Ksyrium Equipe Wheelset - Road Bike Wheels / Wheelsets


----------



## OTlevel7

I've seen that Ksirium set and I've been temped but i'm really looking for a black wheelset. The $220 price I found is for the black set...the silver set comes in about $20. Can you recommend a retailer that sells below that?


----------



## silkroad

OTlevel7 said:


> I've seen that Ksirium set and I've been temped but i'm really looking for a black wheelset. The $220 price I found is for the black set...the silver set comes in about $20. Can you recommend a retailer that sells below that?


Mavic Aksium Wheelset '11 at JensonUSA.com






Id still pick the Ksyriums though...


----------



## Syncmaster

OTlevel7 said:


> I've seen that Ksirium set and I've been temped but i'm really looking for a black wheelset. The $220 price I found is for the black set...the silver set comes in about $20. Can you recommend a retailer that sells below that?


I'll sell you mine for a good deal...... If you don't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## kali94116

nice build! I was thinking of swapping my felt frame since it's too big for me and getting one of this frame. How's the quality of the nashbar frame?


----------



## kneejerk

here is mine!..... Aluminum integrated model.... 3.5lb. frame.... built here about 20lbs. as seen, 19lbs. w/o spare bag, rides very well, nice geometry, got the frame to my door for $100,


----------



## bvber

Bump.

I've been enjoying the Nashbar frame for my diy build since October. Questions, does anyone notice the short distance from front wheel to bottom bracket? I'm asking because often I notice the tip of my shoes touching the front wheel when making a sharp turn. I didn't experience this with other frame. Anyone else?


----------



## kneejerk

bvber said:


> Bump.
> 
> I've been enjoying the Nashbar frame for my diy build since October. Questions, does anyone notice the short distance from front wheel to bottom bracket? I'm asking because often I notice the tip of my shoes touching the front wheel when making a sharp turn. I didn't experience this with other frame. Anyone else?


unless you get a 700c frame/fork that has a really long wheelbase you will inevitably have toe to front wheel contact on tighter turns, you just notice it more at times, you just don't consciously notice it until..... bam it happens out of a quirk.... these frames have shorter top tubes/cockpits which may steer your observation a bit


----------



## mlewis73

Folks,

I have one of these (Nashbar Alloy/Carbon) frames for sale. I ordered a 54cm frame, built it up, and rode it 100 miles. Don't feel right about returning it since I have some miles on it (and the attendant rubs where the brake/shift cables rubbed against the paint for those 100 miles).

I'm 5'10" and wear 32" jeans (just a touch long). The 54cm frame is too big for me. 52cm fits perfect.

Please send a PM and make an offer, if interested. I am going to be unemployed soon (thanks, Uncle Sam!) and would really like to sell this frame so that I don't have to move so much when I downsize in a couple months. Will do business via Paypal.


Thank you,

Mike


----------



## stec06

I grabbed one earlier this week and got it today (fast standard shipping). The 58cm frame indeed measures 62.5cm...very glad I didn't go with the 60cm. Looking forward to building it up over the next couple of months.

What headset did people end up using?


----------



## mlewis73

The Cane Creek Forty was recommended to me. I used it. No issues. I used the tall size.


----------



## stec06

41.8mm?


----------



## mlewis73

Stec06, believe so but I no longer have the documents/receipt available. Check the Nashbar site for the frame, then have a look at the specs for the frame. That info should help clarify this question.


Mike


----------



## bvber

stec06 said:


> 41.8mm?


CC 40 integrated that Nashbar carries is 41mm which is what fits Nashbar frame pictured.


----------



## kneejerk

stec06 said:


> I grabbed one earlier this week and got it today (fast standard shipping). The 58cm frame indeed measures 62.5cm...very glad I didn't go with the 60cm. Looking forward to building it up over the next couple of months.
> 
> What headset did people end up using?
> 
> If I recall it's a integrated headset standard the 45 degree variety, I got mine from FSA.
> Your also likely going to need some barrel adjusters for the downtube shifter cable stops... old Shimano rear derailleurs could contribute to this, I think it's a 5mm x 0.8 thread, same as a water bottle cage.


----------



## stec06

Sounds like Cane Creek 40 is the winner.
Just need to figure out what group to get now...thinking a mix of Apex, Rival, and maybe Force if I can find some decent prices.


----------



## bvber

stec06 said:


> if I can find some decent prices.


Ebay is the place.


----------



## stec06

Grabbed Apex brakes, Rival derailleurs, Rival crankset, and a Cane Creek headset...coming along nicely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Golfguy

*Phoenix*

Here's my build of the BN frame. I ordered this after my son crashed the Litespeed I had picked up off of eBay for a song. This was before I had even swung a leg over it. :cryin: I was going to use the Litespeed (and now the BN) as a trainer and foul weather bike instead of my Kestrel Talon. 

It has Campagnolo Centaur shifters and FD, Veloce RD, Mirage crankset and brakes, and Campagnolo Khamsin wheels (which aren't particularly light, but sturdy and inexpensive). It all comes out to a very reasonably priced second road bike for stand in duty and for my son to ride when he's in town (provided he doesn't crash this one).

Since this bike rose from the ashes of the Litespeed we named it Phoenix and I ordered some custom decals from the internet. Surprisingly, the Litespeed fork was undamaged, so I repainted it and added the decals and I think it turned out OK. I found the Campy decals on eBay. Also, I posted a pic of the late, lamented Litespeed Sirius. RIP over my workbench.


----------



## Syncmaster

Golfguy said:


> Here's my build of the BN frame. I ordered this after my son crashed the Litespeed I had picked up off of eBay for a song. This was before I had even swung a leg over it. :cryin: I was going to use the Litespeed (and now the BN) as a trainer and foul weather bike instead of my Kestrel Talon.
> 
> It has Campagnolo Centaur shifters and FD, Veloce RD, Mirage crankset and brakes, and Campagnolo Khamsin wheels (which aren't particularly light, but sturdy and inexpensive). It all comes out to a very reasonably priced second road bike for stand in duty and for my son to ride when he's in town (provided he doesn't crash this one).
> 
> Since this bike rose from the ashes of the Litespeed we named it Phoenix and I ordered some custom decals from the internet. Surprisingly, the Litespeed fork was undamaged, so I repainted it and added the decals and I think it turned out OK. I found the Campy decals on eBay. Also, I posted a pic of the late, lamented Litespeed Sirius. RIP over my workbench.


Wow! The build looks great! I like the decals you chose (though that campy one looks a bit crooked....). I was thinking of designing something for my frame but haven't yet. 

My Nashbar frame has been holding up very nicely. Quick and very light. 

I had a wheelset built up by my local builder after I sourced the parts and the bike was down to around 16lb.....! I am swapping the saddle though for something more comfortable though so it'll be around 16.5 when I do. 

I'll post updated pics and feedback once my new saddle's on there.


----------



## Golfguy

It's just the glare from the lights that makes the Campy decal look crooked. It's not. I'm way too anal. I'd scrape it off and replace it if it were.


----------



## eriku16

So, is this frame stiff enough to be race worthy? How good is it on climbs?


----------



## redclaybrigade

jgsatl said:


> i ordered a 56...but like the op said the geometry on these frames is rather tall with a short top tube. i'm hoping that will help me get into a more comfortable position as my twelve pack won't allow me to bend over too far.


I thought it was strange that the TT length stops at 56.5. My Nashbar frame is advertised as a 60, but it's really almost 63 center to top. And with a 56.5 TT? Nasbar must have ordered these thinking that folks didn't want to get too stretchy. And they gave 'em long HTs, as you said. Mine is 200 mm. I wish I had been more careful in ordering, because while I do like the ride feel (none of that Al harshness we're warned about), it's messed up if you get out of the saddle and your weight is instantly too much over the front wheel.


----------



## Syncmaster

Here is my Nashbar build currently. She's weighing in around 16.5lb. A total blast to ride. Have about 400 miles on her. Plenty more to come.


----------



## stec06

Looks great. Here's mine...should be done after this weekend:










































How it started:









Fork:


----------



## Syncmaster

Looks SICK! What fork is that? It matches very nicely. Looks like it'll be a very nice build when it's done. Is this bike an upgrade from your Bianchi?


----------



## stec06

Thanks - it's a Cannondale Synapse fork. BikeWagon (on eBay) had a bunch for sale and it turns out the white matched almost perfectly...


----------



## 311rulzz

Is it me or do Easton components just look cleaner?


----------



## Syncmaster

It's just you. ;-)


----------



## stec06

All done:


----------



## cokey

Hey, joined up after reading this thread as I want to build off this frame. Although I've been riding since young, was a messenger and ride a lot I still consider my self a noob.. other then being a really good rider I don't know much about bike components.. I would just adapt to any bike.. 

So with that. Is there a gear/crank set I can use as a 7 speed? At 5'7" with a 34" inseam should I opt for a 50? I don't ride too much in the hunched over aggressive position even when for speed.. more of a in between.


----------



## dmaxwell

*nashbar biuld*

My tribute to LaVie Claire--
paint/ decals
sram rival
carbon post,stem,bars
absolute blast putting it all together


----------



## dmaxwell

*nashbar biuld*

had to throw a little SouthPark in the mix--just cause it's funny.


----------



## biker1357

Hello,

Nashbar sells a ridley triton road frame for $300. Reviews are nonexistent.

Anyone have any knowledge or opinions of this frame? I am considering it for a flat bar

road bike build. Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## Golfguy

dmaxwell said:


> My tribute to LaVie Claire--
> paint/ decals
> sram rival
> carbon post,stem,bars
> absolute blast putting it all together


Wow, well done. Extremely well executed.


----------



## holy cromoly

dmaxwell said:


> My tribute to LaVie Claire--
> paint/ decals
> sram rival
> carbon post,stem,bars
> absolute blast putting it all together


BRAVO!!!

I hope you have matching LaVie jersey for this sweet bike.


----------



## Soundtallica

dmaxwell said:


> My tribute to LaVie Claire--
> paint/ decals
> sram rival
> carbon post,stem,bars
> absolute blast putting it all together


That South Park Draft This sticker is genius! :thumbsup: 

I'm sorely tempted to just get a Nashbar frame for my next ride, only because I want to slap my own custom decals and designs on it lol. I'd maybe name it something corny like Switchblade or something. The low price would be a bonus.


----------



## rizball

That loks like a great ride! Nice!


----------



## romelman

*2013 Nashbar ALU/Carbon build*

Just completed a build of this frame. 

View attachment 275991


IMG_4475 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Syncmaster

Nice looking build! Crazy stem angle though. Looks quite long as well. Have you dialed in your fit yet? Did you make your decals? 

My Nashbar build has been awesome. I've finally stopped upgrading it and I've put a lot of miles on it. Will start racing it next month as well....


----------



## Syncmaster

Thom0pson said:


> I have yet to hear someone say anything negative about the tape once they have tried it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <tbody>
> 
> </tbody>


What tape?


----------



## romelman

Thanks for the comments, still working on the fit. The camera shot exaggerates the stem a little bit, its a 17/130 for now but will probably change it once I get the right fit and more comfortable. Yes, I had the decals custom from awdplanet(dot)com, they sell through eBay.


----------



## winkplay

I am planning to build a cyclocross ritchey breakaway.
Is ebay the best place to get value for money parts? or any other recommendations?


----------



## skitorski

Nice build Sync! Finish at 16 lbs?


----------



## Syncmaster

skitorski said:


> Nice build Sync! Finish at 16 lbs?


Thanks! Pictured here I got the bike down to about 15.5lbs!


----------



## cracker7213

nice!


----------



## dnice

great thread, which i find far more inspiring than the typical "look at my new expensive carbon bike" threads. can't believe i just found it, but very glad i did.


----------



## brs1986

Great looking bike!


----------



## kali94116

nice build sync! @ sync do you mind listing your current build spec for this frame at 15.5lbs?


----------



## JimmehMac

Looks really good! I'm always wondered about building a complete bike from nashbar purchase components. One day, when I have a fat wallet, I will be weary enough to risk the task.


----------



## David Loving

Just discovered this thread, as I am awaiting shipping of my Fuji track frame I just bought from Nashbar - $129.00. Last one in my size. I'll report back. I have parts on hand to do the build.


----------



## bvber

Here is my Nashbar aluminum frame build. Fork is Nashbar carbon.










I've been using it as commuter for about a year and now just for weekend ride. Pretty good for <$1K bike. Weighs 18.5 LBS.


----------



## adto0202ten

really nice and easy to ride coz of its lightness


----------



## Ttownnate

Blue Bird said:


> That is probably the nicest Nashbar frame build in existence!


Nope I got the nicest nashbar build


----------



## Opus51569

You may have the nicest build… but you might also have the worst camera. .


----------



## Lombard

Opus51569 said:


> You may have the nicest build… but you might also have the worst camera. .


No, more like the worst lighting.

Welcome @Ttownnate! Pay no attention to our boorish comments about your photography/lighting.


----------

